#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Olhar conversas no MSN

## arachno

Olá! Sou iniciante e queria saber como paço para olhar conversas dos outros através do MSN. Estou com um problema sério que se resolve caso eu consiga fazer isso. 

Eu uso o Windows.

Desde já agradeço pelas respostas!

 :Help:

----------


## sergio

instala o ethereal na sua maquina... se estiver no mesmo hub vc consegue pegar.

----------


## Pedro0278

Msn Chat Monitor...

Tem ate cracker pra ele. :P

----------


## leoservice

No link abaixo esta o programa que monitora as converas que passarem pela sua rede. 

http://superdownloads.ubbi.com.br/download/i27307.html


Estranho entrar numa igreja de crente e perguntar que santo faz tal milagre. "entrar num forum linux e perguntar sobre um software para windows" rsrsrs

----------


## Pedro0278

> Estranho entrar numa igreja de crente e perguntar que santo faz tal milagre. "entrar num forum linux e perguntar sobre um software para windows" rsrsrs



Mais estranho ainda eh não poder encontrar o santo certo no lugar que deveria. 

:roll: 

Gostei da sua frase...

----------


## leoservice

Valeus Pedro




> Postado originalmente por leoservice
> 
> Estranho entrar numa igreja de crente e perguntar que santo faz tal milagre. "entrar num forum linux e perguntar sobre um software para windows" rsrsrs
> 
> 
> 
> Mais estranho ainda eh não poder encontrar o santo certo no lugar que deveria. 
> 
> :roll: 
> ...

----------


## Shadow_Night

So não se esqueça, que isto se enquadra como Invasão de Privacidade, e pena pra isto não é tão levinha..

Se vai fazer coisa errada tenha conciência da dor de cabeça, dos problemas, e do risco que você corre para fazer isto..

a não importa se o alvo é seu irmão, sua Irmã, seu pai, sua mãe, seu vizinho, sua namorada, pessoas diferentes, invasão de privacidade da na mesma...

----------


## Pedro0278

Concordo com você, mas deverias mandar um email a cada uma das empresas que desenvolve o sftware e aos sites que disponibilizam advertindo do mesmo.

----------


## Shadow_Night

E aquela velha coisa.. eu fiz, vc usou pra fins impróprios, o responsavel é vc, o responsavel é sempre a ponta nunca o fabriicante né cara.... infelizmente a lei se faz assim.

mas não adianta a gente entrar em dabate do que é etico ou não, so estou dando um alerta pro cara, vai saber qual iintenção dele?..

so dei um aviso 8)

----------


## leoservice

Algumas empresas vem adotando o mesmo procedimento para gravação de conversa telefonica. Ela pede a voce para assinar um contrato de trabalho onde nele é informado tal monitoramento e deixa claro que o uso do softweare MSN, Internet e email esta restrito para uso comercial, dando o direito a empresa a acesso as informações trafegadas. Como dizem o que é combinado não é caro. Se fossemos pensar monitoramento com uso de camera seria invasão de privacidade e seria proibido o uso. Como não sou advogado não sei dar detalhes mas sei q pra tudo no brasil tem um jeito.

----------


## Pedro0278

> Se fossemos pensar monitoramento com uso de camera seria invasão de privacidade e seria proibido o uso. Como não sou advogado não sei dar detalhes mas sei q pra tudo no brasil tem um jeito.


Boa porrada... bom menino... vou processar o banco, o supermercado e também o condominio....

Não existe (aparent) invasão de privacidade no mundo atual, ainda mais numa rede de computadores...

----------


## leoservice

Vou processar meu provedor e meu PC pois fica gravando LOG de meus acessos, vou aproveitar e processar o squid que grava todas as paginas que entrei rsrsrs




> Postado originalmente por leoservice
> 
> Se fossemos pensar monitoramento com uso de camera seria invasão de privacidade e seria proibido o uso. Como não sou advogado não sei dar detalhes mas sei q pra tudo no brasil tem um jeito.
> 
> 
> Boa porrada... bom menino... vou processar o banco, o supermercado e também o condominio....
> 
> Não existe (aparent) invasão de privacidade no mundo atual, ainda mais numa rede de computadores...

----------


## Shadow_Night

sem querer ser chato mas....




> Olá! Sou iniciante e queria saber como paço para olhar conversas dos outros através do MSN. Estou com um problema sério que se resolve caso eu consiga fazer isso.


acha que é pra alguma empresa? logicamente politica empresarial cada um adota a sua, bhaa vcs entenderão o meu ponto de vista, não preciso dizer claramente né?? hehehe.. mas fico por aqui pra não atrapalhar mais .. ^^

----------


## leoservice

Que isso mano, num atrapalh não, estamos aqui pra discutir assuntos, errar acertar ajudar etc. Só expressei o que pensei.




> sem querer ser chato mas....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olá! Sou iniciante e queria saber como paço para olhar conversas dos outros através do MSN. Estou com um problema sério que se resolve caso eu consiga fazer isso.
> 
> 
> acha que é pra alguma empresa? logicamente politica empresarial cada um adota a sua, bhaa vcs entenderão o meu ponto de vista, não preciso dizer claramente né?? hehehe.. mas fico por aqui pra não atrapalhar mais .. ^^

----------


## Pedro0278

Vamos debater mais sobre isso...

Isso ficou interessante.

----------


## Shadow_Night

Acho que o companheiro lá no topo, tá mais interessado em espionar alguem do que usar o software pra algum fim jsutificavel ex "robo de dados de uma epresa por parte de un funcionário", creio mais que tá afim de olhar a conversa da namorada, ou do amigo, ou do outro amigo pra saber a senha do flog e depois dizer que hakeou, informação hj, nesta trasição da era industrial pra Era da Informação, é crucial, devemos compartilhar, COM CERTEZA, mas sempre se preocupar, por expl, se o cara faz coisa errada, ele vai preso, perguntão onde ele consegiu tal informação, o forum aqui pode até ser lacrado, se é que me entendem.... 
Alguem aqui conhece o ISTF?

----------


## leoservice

Internet Societal Task Force Seria sobre esta comunidade de segurança ou outro assunto que desconheço!?!





> Acho que o companheiro lá no topo, tá mais interessado em espionar alguem do que usar o software pra algum fim jsutificavel ex "robo de dados de uma epresa por parte de un funcionário", creio mais que tá afim de olhar a conversa da namorada, ou do amigo, ou do outro amigo pra saber a senha do flog e depois dizer que hakeou, informação hj, nesta trasição da era industrial pra Era da Informação, é crucial, devemos compartilhar, COM CERTEZA, mas sempre se preocupar, por expl, se o cara faz coisa errada, ele vai preso, perguntão onde ele consegiu tal informação, o forum aqui pode até ser lacrado, se é que me entendem.... 
> Alguem aqui conhece o ISTF?

----------


## Pedro0278

Ai eh que ta... concordo com seu ponto de vista... incentivar o crime eh participar dele... ta certo... mas quem processa as grandes marcas que comercializam gravadores de DVD e CD?

A lei diz que voce pode ter um gravador pra gravar um CD para seu uso pessoal e usa-lo dentro da residência... Você ja comprou um gravador para gravar apenas uma copia para seu uso?

Quam tem um gravador de CDs e numca duplicou varios CD's se é proibido piratear porque as empresas que fabricam a arma do crime não são processadas?

O mesmo ocorre com esse programa, se olhar conversas eh crime, porque o governo nao proibe a desenvolvedora de atuar no Brasil?

----------


## arachno

Não caras.... Na verdade não é monitorar minha rede que eu gostaria... Sei que não é legal, mas eu queria ver a conversa de pessoas que são contatos meus; mas, por exemplo, estão falando com outras pessoas.... Esse MSN Chat Monitor serve pra isso mesmo?

----------


## leoservice

É agora o trem ficou feio !!! rsrsrrsrrs Tem tanta coisa errada no mundo, os politicos roubam milhoes e não sofrem nem um arranhão, se vc roubar um pão para matar a fome, pode apanhar até vomitar.... é fdsss É proibido vender produtos contrabandiados, SEM EMITIR NF para pagar o ICMS eeeee a prefeitura de Belo Horizonte criou os shopping popular onde tem um monte de barraca vendendo gravador, DVD, SOM, CD, Show, Tenis Nike etc. Tudo sem nota, sem garantia, falso etc. Dai eu pergunto e a lei onde fica. Então defendo que nem sempre se aplica a lei ............ zncjfjjfbKFB





> Ai eh que ta... concordo com seu ponto de vista... incentivar o crime eh participar dele... ta certo... mas quem processa as grandes marcas que comercializam gravadores de DVD e CD?
> 
> A lei diz que voce pode ter um gravador pra gravar um CD para seu uso pessoal e usa-lo dentro da residência... Você ja comprou um gravador para gravar apenas uma copia para seu uso?
> 
> Quam tem um gravador de CDs e numca duplicou varios CD's se é proibido piratear porque as empresas que fabricam a arma do crime não são processadas?
> 
> O mesmo ocorre com esse programa, se olhar conversas eh crime, porque o governo nao proibe a desenvolvedora de atuar no Brasil?

----------


## Shadow_Night

InfoSecurity TaskForce - este o nome lá eu so olho, não posto nada XD

---

Estamos aqui falando de Crime virtual, não de armas de fogo, de contrabando, de pirateio, e sim de de crime virtual.. tem muita coisa errada, tem e pra caramba, agora, fazer mais coisa errada, em se baseando em "Po tanta gente faz pq eu não??"

ai a velha histórinha do poço

"Se todos pulassem dentro de um posso vc pularia tbm??"

Tudo vai de cda um, ideias, filosofia de vida, politica de segunra etc, é so fazr conciente.

----------


## cleoson

> Postado originalmente por leoservice
> 
> Se fossemos pensar monitoramento com uso de camera seria invasão de privacidade e seria proibido o uso. Como não sou advogado não sei dar detalhes mas sei q pra tudo no brasil tem um jeito.
> 
> 
> Boa porrada... bom menino... vou processar o banco, o supermercado e também o condominio....
> 
> Não existe (aparent) invasão de privacidade no mundo atual, ainda mais numa rede de computadores...


Com relação ao banco, supermercado, condomínio, etc, não é considerado invasão de privacidade pois você está em um lugar considerado público. Invasão de privacidade seria se alguém colocasse sem o seu consentimento uma câmera filmando dentro de sua casa, por exemplo. Tb não sou advogado, mas já lí sobre isso em algum lugar.

[]'s
Cléoson.

----------


## felco

> Não caras.... Na verdade não é monitorar minha rede que eu gostaria... Sei que não é legal, mas eu queria ver a conversa de pessoas que são contatos meus; mas, por exemplo, estão falando com outras pessoas.... Esse MSN Chat Monitor serve pra isso mesmo?


hahahhahahaha :P 
não dá pra faze isso cara... ao menos que seus contatos estejam, junto com voce - todos -, em uma LAN house e vc esteja, isso e importante, no controle do gateway da LAN house voce nao vai conseguir ver nada!
Pra que voce intercepte as mensagens voce precisa esta no topo da rede onde todas elas passam... resumindo esquece essa idea. :P

----------


## arachno

Ahh... Blz... Na verdade eu não queria ler msgs, mas é que tem um babaca aqui que diz que isso é possível, entende? Eu queria saber se é possível mesmo, pois tem gente aqui que num fala detemrinados assuntos no msn por causa dele...

----------


## niggas

Olá,

Felco, como assim no topo de uma rede na lan house, se tenho uma lan eu teria que estar em que maquina para poder usar qualquer um desses programas, em uma maquina de cliente eu nao poderia, teria q estar no servidor.

Penso que qualquer programa desse tipo e valido apartir do momento em que voce so observa, se voce apenas estudar a situacao e aprenter como evita-la acredito que esse conhecimento seja valido.

----------


## jorgewagner

Mas já saiu decisão do STJ sobre isso: "...a empresa pode abrir o email do funcionário porque o acesso do email é provida com recursos da empresa...". Tá usando M$N? O link de net é teu ou da empresa? O pc é teu ou da empresa?


Jorge Wagner
11/08/2005|12:19

----------


## felco

> Olá,
> 
> Felco, como assim no topo de uma rede na lan house, se tenho uma lan eu teria que estar em que maquina para poder usar qualquer um desses programas, em uma maquina de cliente eu nao poderia, teria q estar no servidor.
> 
> Penso que qualquer programa desse tipo e valido apartir do momento em que voce so observa, se voce apenas estudar a situacao e aprenter como evita-la acredito que esse conhecimento seja valido.


Voce so consegue "ver" o conteudo dos pacotes que saem pra Internet em uma LAN atravez do gateway certo?
Então pra que voce pelo - veja o conteudo dos pacotes voce precisa "dumpar" a conexao na porta que o MSN usa, a partir dai voce "filtra" o conteudo "lixo" de cada pacote -individualmente-, isso é importante, e pega so a mensagem em texto puro...

----------


## terra_jr

> Postado originalmente por leoservice
> 
> Estranho entrar numa igreja de crente e perguntar que santo faz tal milagre. "entrar num forum linux e perguntar sobre um software para windows" rsrsrs
> 
> 
> 
> Mais estranho ainda eh não poder encontrar o santo certo no lugar que deveria. 
> 
> :roll: 
> ...


O pior é, encontrar o santo certo, no lugar certo, mas ele não funcionar e o suporte só te disponibilizar uma correção daqui a 3 ou 4 meses. :P

----------


## tombodeirder

Agora, só pra apimentar esta conversa, existe algum software q impeça o monitoramento da mensagems do msn???
Algum tipo de anti-msnchatmonitor???

Vou falar pq: aqui na minha empresa estão usando o msn monitor, mas não é nnhum gerente ou diretor q pediu, e sim um analistazinho metido a chefe.

valeu!!

----------


## B1SH0P

cara se ele instalo e tah rodando sem o concentimento de ninguem eh soh notificar seu superior direto p q ele mande o "analistazinhu" remover o software mas o bixo pega se ele teve essa ordem de alguem....ai eh briga de caxorro gde...qto a discussão sobre a invasão de privacidade com o soft...axo q na empresa onde kda um trabalha naum ha privacidade pq vc esta usando um link da empresa todo ekipamento eh da empresa...entaum a invasão seria se o admin capturasse pacotes da casa do funcionario...




> Agora, só pra apimentar esta conversa, existe algum software q impeça o monitoramento da mensagems do msn???
> Algum tipo de anti-msnchatmonitor???
> 
> Vou falar pq: aqui na minha empresa estão usando o msn monitor, mas não é nnhum gerente ou diretor q pediu, e sim um analistazinho metido a chefe.
> 
> valeu!!

----------

